
Show HN: All About Machine Learning - tkloc
https://allaboutml.io/
======
tkloc
Author here.

I've collected various resources about machine learning in one place
including:

\- books (with prices, ratings, reviews, first/last edition years)

\- podcasts (ratings, number of episodes and date of the last one)

\- courses (prices, rating, duration, number of lessons)

\- communities (local and online)

\- events (conferences and local events - US-only for now)

\- articles

It's a good place for those who just starting with ML, but I'm hoping to get
the attention of the experienced machine learners. All of the content can be
sorted by difficulty level. I'm also working on button that will let you hide
all the beginner's content.

